# Getting another puppy- which gender



## Hemi Curry (Nov 1, 2019)

So we have a male that is going to be a year old coming up on November 7th, he is also getting fixed that same day. He is my girlfriends dog. Loyal to her, she has him very well trained I was very impressed with how well mannered he was and that he knows his place in the house that we are in charge not him. The breader that he came from is has another litter that’ll be ready around Christmas and we’re thinking of getting another that’ll be “my dog” and also want to get him a friend so he’s occupied and has somewhere to put all his energy. The big question is, what’s the best fit for him, another male or a female puppy? I just Don’t want the domince factor to come into effect and them fight and also him her jealous of a new puppy and such. I could really use some input on what the best match up would be to keep the house hold at peace


----------



## Hemi Curry (Nov 1, 2019)

Also wanted to add that Im leaning more towards another male puppy because I’ve read That the males are more loyal and loving compared to the females, again I just Wanna make sure a male would be an okay fit for our dog now or if we’d be better off with a female, thanks again!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

I would recommend getting a female


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

"loyal"? Females are every bit as loyal as males, maybe moreso depending on your interpretation. Female would give you your best odds at having a good match.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I too suggest you get a female. Two males can work, but the odds aren’t as good as a male and female getting along. Either way, both dogs need separate play, training, and exercise time so that they don’t become too attached and choose each other over the humans.

I have a friend that got a puppy when they had an adult dog and didn’t separate them ever. When one got sick and had to be taken to the vet, they had an absolute nightmare on their hands because neither dog learned to exist without the other.


----------



## bigblackdog (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree with the others....a female puppy would be your best choice to have harmony in your home. I would also suggest that you hold off getting a puppy for another year or so. A GS at a year of age is still very much a pup....you still have the teenage phase and stage to get through....their training needs to intensify. If you bring in another pup....training could go downhill. Always good to have at least 2 years, or more, between dogs. Older dog can teach new pup.

You may also want to read this sticky thread. Yours would not be littermates...but being so close in age...the new pup may bond with the male pup.
https://www.germanshepherds.com/for...mates-having-two-pups-close-age-bad-idea.html


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I would get a female unless you are willing to potentially have to crate and rotate permanently in the future. Dogs of same gender often get along great for life. But if they don't it is usually a forever never loose together safely thing. It can even happen with a M/F but much rarer. 

And definitely make sure each young dog has individual handler time so they do not become too "doggy". Especially the new puppy. You want to be the center of that new puppy's universe and the most fun thing in their life. It sets the stage for all the rest of the training you will do in your life together. I had an almost 2 year old male and got an 8 week old male. Even though my older dog is fine with puppies, I didn't let them romp together for weeks and weeks outside of controlled short introductions. It's real easy for a young pup to develop in to caring too much what his pack mate is up to. Can make getting their focus frustrating when the other dog is around. My 2 are great now. They are 2.4 years and 8 months old. I have a lot of hope but I knew from the get go there is a chance they wont get along being two males once fully mature, and I accept that I may have to rotate them out. You just got to know what you are potentially signing up for with these things.


----------



## John T24 (Oct 19, 2019)

female.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Hemi Curry said:


> and also want to get him a friend so he’s occupied and has somewhere to put all his energy.


I don't know what kind of experience you have with dogs, but that's supposed to be your job, not another dog's. I hope you realize you're gonna have 2 GSDs that need their energies drained. Of all my friends who have 2 dogs or more, I've never heard any of them say their dogs drain each other's energies. And, you'll have to train each separately. You want them to bond with you, not each other. Before you fully commit to another dog, read all the threads in here about people having to rehome a dog because the dog's don't get along or that it's too much work or one's "bullying" the other, or whatever the reason. Just make sure you know what you're getting into.


----------



## John T24 (Oct 19, 2019)

tc68 said:


> I don't know what kind of experience you have with dogs, but that's supposed to be your job, not another dog's. I hope you realize you're gonna have 2 GSDs that need their energies drained. Of all my friends who have 2 dogs or more, I've never heard any of them say their dogs drain each other's energies. And, you'll have to train each separately. You want them to bond with you, not each other. Before you fully commit to another dog, read all the threads in here about people having to rehome a dog because the dog's don't get along or that it's too much work or one's "bullying" the other, or whatever the reason. Just make sure you know what you're getting into.



Some pretty good points here...


also,
I think 1 year is a little too early to introduce a new dog.... (generally speaking) usually 4-5 years is a good point.... but YMMV


----------

